# Perceiving One's Perceivables - Mine



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorting through the advice, remarks, innuendos, even, trying to evaluate my shortcomings. In one quoted post in which I believed I had spoken endearingly, it was perceived by the person as condescending, looking down or speaking down upon him. I've had to think that through and figger out how to absolve myself, or change for the better. We older folks are often thought of as "very fixed in our ways, unyielding, crotchety, cantankerous. Why,.....not ME, of course!  

Many become defensive, think about that a moment, it may become obvious, but only if ego is kept out of the way. Defensive is definitely not my style, except where some technical thing is being disputed and I am 100% certain I got it right.

Advice for me? Bring the ceiling down, if desired! PM if ya REALLY wanna take a swing or two at me!    Imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2015)

I know one thing Imp, when typing words on a keyboard, some things may honestly be misunderstood by the reader.  I don't know what post you're talking about, but in personal conversation with others we have the benefit of hearing their tone, word/phrase emphasis, seeing their facial and hand expressions, etc.  So, we know much better what they exactly mean when they say something.  Online, we may misunderstand...although many times, we're spot on.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

Imp, one of my first reactions when questioned about something I've posted is to become defensive. I'm working on it (baby steps ... baby steps) but it's a doozie, especially when it concerns something I've experienced and know intimately. As Sea said, it also doesn't help that we're using a keyboard - the richness of personal contact is lost, and in the process the ability to clarify one's position. It is highly dependent upon the writer's wordsmithing abilities as well - sometimes, for some people, the words just do not come, further hindering their ability to defend themselves. 

I think that for certain personality types, discussing certain topics online is difficult because they are passionate about them, yet cannot convey that passion. For example, I'm like that with pepperoni pizza - when I mention it online, no big deal - I type "I like pepperoni pizza". People read that and say to themselves, "Okay, he likes pepperoni pizza"

In person when I say "I like pepperoni pizza" my voice drops until it sounds like Barry White, my facial expressions become animated and I do my little "pizza dance". I think it conveys far better my love of this food.


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2015)

OK, I want to see the Pizza Dance.  Is there a separate dance for, say, veggie pizza than the one for pepperoni pizza?   Do you have a shorter dance for personal pan pizzas?   Do you stomp around more for the thin hand tossed crust dance than you do for the Chicago-style pizza? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

jujube said:


> OK, I want to see the Pizza Dance.  Is there a separate dance for, say, veggie pizza than the one for pepperoni pizza?   Do you have a shorter dance for personal pan pizzas?   Do you stomp around more for the thin hand tossed crust dance than you do for the Chicago-style pizza? Inquiring minds want to know.



Pepperoni is not a healthful food, as my friends up north may attest to. Sausage? Better? Bacon? Better. Does any pizza joint or pizza maker currently advertise pizza made without stuff like nitrites?    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

jujube said:


> OK, I want to see the Pizza Dance.  Is there a separate dance for, say, veggie pizza than the one for pepperoni pizza?   Do you have a shorter dance for personal pan pizzas?   Do you stomp around more for the thin hand tossed crust dance than you do for the Chicago-style pizza? Inquiring minds want to know.



:lofl:

I'm sorry Jujube, I've only ever known the Pepperoni Pizza Dance. My ex- used to do the Thin Hand Tossed Dance, but with her tiny little feet it was always less than inspiring. A football player friend of mine in college would always order Deep Dish with Sausage, and several times his enthusiastic dance would bring the campus police.

Here's a generalized version of my own dance - note that it does not include any of the spinning aerial movements found in my own:








imp said:


> Pepperoni is not a healthful food, as my friends up north may attest to. Sausage? Better? Bacon? Better. Does any pizza joint or pizza maker currently advertise pizza made without stuff like nitrites?    imp



Party pooper. 

In fact, there are several studies I could send you that show that regular (once/day) consumption of a well-made pepperoni pie increases not only your intelligence but your virility and hair growth as well. 

Sausage and bacon, better? On what world?


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 19, 2015)

The written word does have it's limitations, but the reader also has to open her/his mind to other ideas and points of view without feeling threatened personally...lol. Using Phil's example of communicating that he "likes" pepperoni pizza..well maybe if he said..."I'm nuts about the stuff..it makes me gyrate and do a happy dance and tingles my tastebuds in ways I myself can barely fathom and understand"...I would think..hey you know what...that man is one pepperoni pizza loving fool. 


  I would sure not come back with.."Hey Phil, here where I live we all eat mushroom and herb pizza on a cauliflower crust...which is far superior.  People who like pepperoni pizza are known to be disturbed individuals."  Well, not unless I want to waste my time in a pizza war..lol....or maybe I'm being silly and putting him on for fun...  

Why am I now craving pizza?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen99 said:


> The written word does have it's limitations, but the reader also has to open her/his mind to other ideas and points of view without feeling threatened personally...lol. Using Phil's example of communicating that he "likes" pepperoni pizza..well maybe if he said..."I'm nuts about the stuff..it makes me gyrate and do a happy dance and tingles my tastebuds in ways I myself can barely fathom and understand"...I would think..hey you know what...that man is one pepperoni pizza loving fool.



Ah, now see, you're totally correct! My communicating style was at fault - I am in fact a fool for all reasons. 




> I would sure not come back with.."Hey Phil, here where I live we all eat mushroom and herb pizza on a cauliflower crust...which is far superior.  People who like pepperoni pizza are known to be disturbed individuals."  Well, not unless I want to waste my time in a pizza war..lol....or maybe I'm being silly and putting him on for fun...



Unfortunately, i have just discovered that pepperoni pizza does indeed induce sterility and hair loss, along with a gradual loss of intelligence - I was only looking at preliminary studies. 

Therefore, the people that defend mushroom/herb/cauliflower pies are in fact correct. 



> Why am I now craving pizza?



It's that pizza dance, I'm tellin' ya' - does it every time! nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

Cauliflower pizza???  Hmm -- think I'll stick to sausage, mushroom, and green chili, thanks.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2015)

My mother swears by the sauerkraut pizza her favorite pizza joint serves.  I've had it; as much as I like sauerkraut and love pizza, sauerkraut pizza won't be a staple on my diet.  Some things are just beyond the Pale, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

jujube said:


> My mother swears by the sauerkraut pizza her favorite pizza joint serves.  I've had it; as much as I like sauerkraut and love pizza, sauerkraut pizza won't be a staple on my diet.  Some things are just beyond the Pale, as far as I'm concerned.



That's like chicken wing pizza to me. There is pizza, and there are chickens, and the chickens have wings - if God had wanted them to get together they would have done so under the same tree that Adam met Eve.


----------

